# VW Beetle reliable snow vehicle?



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

with the winter season approaching I am having some concerns on being able to get to the mountain when a good storm hits. My girlfriend and I share her 06 VW Beetle and I have never driven it in snow. It obviously doesnt seem like it would be the best choice but Id rather not have to go out and buy something else.

Anyone have any experience driving a beetle as their primary snow vehicle? Does it work fine with chains/snow tires? I live in Portland and could always ride the GRease Bus if needed but I like to go on my own schedule. 

I know an AWD or 4x4 is the best bet but If I can make it work I'm fine with that.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Go to discounttiresdirect.com
and tell them you want to order a set of steel rims with Hankook iPike snow tires for your car. My SRT-4 goes like a raped ape through snow Best $500 I spent on that car other than speed modifications. The tires come mounted, balanced, shipped, ready to mount for that price.

My point is get some good snow tires, my only issues is clearance, my car is lowered, but has TONS of traction and we get some nasty, wet, icy conditions here in the upper midwest.


----------



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks. yeah clearance is gonna be a bitch but cant look at spending 3-5k on a snow vehicle right now. so do you ride those tires all winter and just carry chains in case you really need them or do you not even need the chains?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha not really but it should be fine for oregon with winter tires. It's 95% driver anyway.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Tire Ratings:


```
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplaywinter.jsp?type=W&VT=C&width=205%2F&ratio=55&diameter=16&tireSearch=true&autoMake=Volkswagen&autoYear=2006&autoModel=Beetle+Coupe+2.5L&autoModClar=
```
Review for the better liked tires:


```
www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp?ttid=123
```
I personally hate Hankook tires. But I have limited experience with them on my girlfriends 2011 VW Golf. It came with Hankook optimo all-seasons... cheap, junk tires imho.

Don't put performance winter tires on it. I run Michelin Pilot Alpin PA3's on my GTI in the winter, and they are only marginally better then all-seasons. But this is my to and from work vehicle, which is only a 10 minute drive.

So, with all that rambling. The important thing with winter tires is your weather conditions. Not all winter tires are created equal. Some are better in ice then deep snow, etc. So buy for what kind of conditions you have. I run General altimax arctic's on the VW Golf and Blizzak WS70's on our dedicated winter car. We get a mix of ice of snow, so I think these tires are good balance.

As you have not really driven in the snow much/at all. I think the bigger factor will be lack of experience over the car you choose. If you decide to use the beetle, spend some time in big empty parking lot, where you know were all the curbs are (snow hides them sometimes). Practice breaking hard, getting used to the ABS and traction control. Try turning hard in one direction, so you start to slide, turn slightly into your slide to regain traction and once you have control again point the car where you want to go. Always look where you want the car to go, not where it is sliding! 

Some winter driving tips:
Winter Driving Tips on Braking - YouTube
Winter Driving Tips on Accelerating - YouTube

For my GTI, the manual recommends that you disable traction control in deep snow. It is designed more for gravel and wet conditions. So, if the beetle recommends the same thing make sure you practice with it off at least a few times.

EDIT: Not sure why, but the tirerack links wouldn't work properly as urls


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

These are ONLY snow tires. They are *not *a mud/snow, *not *an all season, *pure snow tire* and Yes I run them the entire winter. 
I must clarify, the snow falls you get are much more than we have. A big storm is 8" at a time, so I don't know about chains plus they are illegal here. 
I do use them on my work truck, our company supplies them for us.
I run these from Nov - March, they are a softer compound tire and don't hold up well in the warmer spring temps.
If you haven't dropped your bug, my car is much lower than that and I need to drive smart, but like I said traction was never the issue.

If you don't care for Hankook brand I still recommend finding a winter only tire I think you will be safe and in good shape. 
My brother-in-law loves the Blizzaks but for the price I bought 3 tires to his one and I thought my car had better traction than his.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Generally speaking, VW's aren't even reliable fair weather cars.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

rgrwilco said:


> Generally speaking, VW's aren't even reliable fair weather cars.


Ya my father-in-law bought a VR6 GTI new a few years back and had nothing but issues, intake manifold and electrical.
Now several years later he is considering a VW CC can't believe it....


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

All of my friends bought VW's. I told them not to. They bought them new within the past two years. Now they wish they listened to me.


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

We've used a bug in Colorado and it was pretty good. Get good snow tires. I use Michelins. One time we put chains on it and it was amazing.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I think Oregon requires chains on the mountain roads if I read all the signs right when heading up to hood in the summer......


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

slyder said:


> Ya my father-in-law bought a VR6 GTI new a few years back and had nothing but issues, intake manifold and electrical.
> Now several years later he is considering a VW CC can't believe it....


I have never had a single issue with any of my VW cars. But, then again I have never had an issues with any car I owned. I do know in pre-2006 models there was a lot of electrical issues and the new Jetta's although popular are not very good. For street driving, my GTI is a lot more comfortable and fun to drive then our wrx. The STI would be a different story.


----------



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks for all the replies. the VW is definitely not a car I would purchase but gotta make do with what I have. I have driven up to Hood quite a bit and have seen the signs that says chains required but didnt know if that meant commercial vehicles only or all vehicles. To my knowledge the roads above Govt Camp can get pretty bad and icy and that was my main concern. I like the idea of winter tires and will probably go that route. Could always carry chains but would hate having to strap them on half way to the mountain. I know the risks of driving in those conditions and will be the guy driving slow holding everyone up. I dont mind leaving early to beat the rush anyways as long as I dont get stuck on the way up


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Argo said:


> I think Oregon requires chains on the mountain roads if I read all the signs right when heading up to hood in the summer......


in the winter when there is a snow advisory it will be chains or traction tires required which means 4 wheel drive without snow tires, 2wd with chains on or with approved snow tires (studded or those crazy Norwegian ones) are all ok


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> in the winter when there is a snow advisory it will be chains or traction tires required which means 4 wheel drive without snow tires, 2wd with chains on or with approved snow tires (studded or those crazy Norwegian ones) are all ok


The general altimax arctic is a re-branded Gislaved nordfrost tire (nordic company). Both are owned by continental, or at least used to be.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Never been where you guys are referencing, but, I would have chains anyway. 

I would rather get a ticket for not getting stuck and having chains on, then getting stuck or crash because I didn't have chains. (again I don't know the $$$ of the fines either)

I know here by us they are illegal on Commercial vehicles but like I said, I use them to get out, or if conditions are bad I leave them on the day or as long as I need them and I have never been stopped. My driving is very very localized and during these conditions the police have much more going on than to worry about my limited driving with chains on.


----------

